# Wybren did all the art



## BookStop (May 2, 2009)

for my hubby's site, as well as the new cover art for the Kindle version of his book. I'm amazed at how well she captured the characters and can not praise her enough for her good work! Thanks again, Skye!

New Page 1


----------



## AE35Unit (May 2, 2009)

She's a genius is our Wy!


----------



## Wybren (May 2, 2009)

Not a problem Book Stop, I must say I like the new Jake better than the old Jake, he looks more rough and rugged and Jakelike

Thanks Larry


----------



## GOLLUM (May 2, 2009)

Yes, good job Wy....


----------



## ktabic (May 2, 2009)

Wow, cool


----------



## Ursa major (May 2, 2009)

Well, done, Wy: the cover looks good.


----------



## dustinzgirl (May 2, 2009)

Very cool! Great job!


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (May 2, 2009)

Very, very well done, Wy. Don't waste that talent of yours-keep up with every thing you possibly can.  It's rare to find such talent and quality in any field these days......


----------

